# Paris anyone.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have never been to Paris but I have been to Rome.

Any sugestions for sites near to Paris for a couple of nights stopover late June.
thanks
dave p


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Try

http://www.paris-tourisme.com/campsite/index.html

It's very close to central Paris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Go to Disney World and stay in the Carpark. :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks clodhopper, Prices are in Ff at 1998 rates.

Nostalgia.


Mavis can you overnight at disney, leave mh and go into town?

dave p


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Here's my video ref Eurodisney and parking..
Paris.

Didn't go into Paris but the railway station is just at the entrance and a few mins walk from the parking area..

Here is a site I researched in the past (still not done it yet).
Paris camping


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

I second the Disney option.

15 Euro a night last year with access to showers, fresh water and toilet dump. All hard standing, just make syre you park away from the access to the parks for a quiet night as the music can get on your nerves.

The station at Disney will take into Paris centre, I am sure you can get rover type tickets for the buses and underground as well.

Access via the motorway network is good and LPG is available at the fuel station on your way in or out of the car park. 

Not greatly pretty but it does the job and is convenient.

And if you want you could always go and see Mickey! Just don't order a pint of Carling at the sports bar in the Disney Village, 8 Euros a pint!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Regards

Dick


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

If you want to stay at Disney, thats fine, if you want to visit Paris, go to camping Paris, in the Bois de Bologne

Web site is

http://www.campingparis.fr/

Steve


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

thoroughly recommend Bois de Bologne Excellent site coutesy bus to metro 

purrrfeck!


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we stopped at huttopia versailles a couple of years ago it was expensive but handy for the train into paris this year we are stopping a maisons laffitte both are in the campsite reviews


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I have never been to Paris but I have been to Rome.
> 
> Any sugestions for sites near to Paris for a couple of nights stopover late June.
> thanks
> dave p


How about the Camps d' Elysees? :lol:

David


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dave. Just head for the big towery thing in the middle. Park under there, no probs!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A bit like Blackpool then. Without the seagulls

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I was joking but Im sure I did actually read somewhere on one of the forums that you did or could park near the tower. Might be a tad noisy though. I think also there is an ACSI site within walking distance of the train into Paris, on the west side I think. We keep talking about going but never get round to it. Not a big city fan myself and I worry that after what I have heard about the rudeness of Parisians that it would tarnish my new found love for the French and all things French. Give me the Pyrenees or Alps anyday me thinks.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I could be with you on that Barry.

Mind, to a Frenchman who doesn`t speak English, especially South Yorkshire English I supose Sheffielders are rude and ignorant.


No offence to Yorkies.
Dave p


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

You could try the Aire at Le Bourget. We went last September and as it happens it was the Paris Motorhome show at the exhibition centre there and was extremely busy but generally it is a great location. If there is an exhibition on, the hall provideds a free shuttle service into town to the railway station to transport people who are going to whatever is on at the exhibition centre.
It is free for the first night then costs 5 Euros per night after that.
Except for the fact that it was the Paris MH show on and there were thousands of MH's there, it is normally quieter and access to all facilities.
It is listed in All the Aires, if of course you use them.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Try
> 
> http://www.paris-tourisme.com/campsite/index.html
> 
> It's very close to central Paris


Ideally situated but don't let Lady P walk in the woods by herself after dusk.

Dick


----------

